# 8dio century SOLO brass



## ctsai89 (Jun 9, 2017)

the legato sounds realllllly good. Brassy full dynamic capability as it seems.


----------



## jemu999 (Jun 9, 2017)

Sounded good on my laptop... Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 10, 2017)

So maybe selling in two parts: solo and ensemble!?


----------



## mac (Jun 10, 2017)

I asked this in another thread, but does anyone know if the articulation switching in the first half is scripted in some way, something similar to how musical samplings libraries work?


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 10, 2017)

Looks like it's just basic key switching.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 10, 2017)

The Cimbasso sounds very promising!


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 10, 2017)

Yes sounds pretty impressive. Wondering if the double and triple tongues are tempo sync'ed?


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jun 10, 2017)

rottoy said:


> The Cimbasso sounds very promising!




Hmm, did they only sample it to mezzo-forte? 

Edit: new video, posted below, features some loud stuff


----------



## rottoy (Jun 10, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Hmm, did they only sample it to mezzo-forte? That video left me very disappointed.


He wasn't riding the dynamics very hard in the video, I would hope they at least sampled to f.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 10, 2017)

rottoy said:


> He wasn't riding the dynamics very hard in the video, I would hope they at least sampled to f.



Sounded like at least up to an ff to me while he was playing the Star Wars theme hitting the high D. His dynamic knob almost turned all the way up


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 10, 2017)

Hmm, seems they've taken down the Cimbasso example?


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 10, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Hmm, seems they've taken down the Cimbasso example?


----------



## rottoy (Jun 10, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


>



Seems they fixed some glitches that were present in the previous upload, nice!


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks! Yeah seems there are some FF notes in there. Pretty impressive. Starting to seem like their extra work has maybe paid off!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 10, 2017)

Cimbasso is pretty sweet. I especially appreciate the seamlessness of the transition between articulations. Playing shorts and transitioning into legato is a struggle for most brass libraries.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jun 10, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Thanks! Yeah seems there are some FF notes in there. Pretty impressive. Starting to seem like their extra work has maybe paid off!



Yea, new video showed off some louder stuff. Good to hear. Maybe someone at 8Dio saw my post


----------



## camelot (Jun 10, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> I especially appreciate the seamlessness of the transition between articulations


Exactly. This is what impressed me the most. Much better than in BerlinBrass and CineBrass. And the volume of the legato transition can be regulated.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 10, 2017)

The legato seems to be the strong point of 8dio. Their latest guitar VI's show just how much they seem to be raising the bar.

And listening again to the horn, 27 articulations(!!), with 5 different kinds of shorts. Seems like they've really thought this thing out to be as playable as possible!


----------



## artinro (Jun 15, 2017)

New Tuba video:


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 15, 2017)

Sounds Awesome!


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 15, 2017)

Fantastic tone.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 16, 2017)

Video of the Flugelhorn


----------



## artinro (Jun 16, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Video of the Flugelhorn


Wish they'd re-post this without the reverb. Can't tell a thing about the instrument with this much reverb added.


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 16, 2017)

artinro said:


> Wish they'd re-post this without the reverb. Can't tell a thing about the instrument with this much reverb added.


14sec decay, thats almost 2 churches!
I do think they have something good here but, for me alas, Sample Modeling exists


----------



## rottoy (Jun 16, 2017)

Using ValhallaRoom!


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 16, 2017)

Flugelhorn lovely, huge huge hopes for the trumpet. I just went to their webpage and they've stated since 2015 that they're going to sample from ppp -> FFF for all these instruments. I think I'm going to skip Bernard Herman and put my money on this 100%


----------



## Vastman (Jun 16, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> Flugelhorn lovely, huge huge hopes for the trumpet. I just went to their webpage and they've stated since 2015 that they're going to sample from ppp -> FFF for all these instruments. I think I'm going to skip Bernard Herman and put my money on this 100%


ME too!


----------



## NoamL (Jun 16, 2017)

"lawdy" - me


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 16, 2017)

The flugelhorn has a nice sound... for a trumpet.


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 16, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> The flugelhorn has a nice sound... for a trumpet.


Casting my mind back the flugal had a much more mellow tone, nearer the Euph?, though I shall defer to your knowledge on this matter Rodney.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jun 16, 2017)

How can all of these developers make any money? VSL brass, Berlin brass, Century Brass, Adventure brass, Spitfire Brass, Chris Hein Orchestral Brass, Cinebrass (and Pro), NI Symphony Series Brass, Hollywood Brass, Sample Modeling Brass, and I am probably forgetting some. How can they all make money? Are there hundreds of thousands of V.I. musicians out there yearning for yet another brass library?


----------



## NoamL (Jun 16, 2017)

Paul T McGraw said:


> nd I am probably forgetting some.



Cinematic Studio Brass


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 16, 2017)

Paul T McGraw said:


> How can all of these developers make any money? VSL brass, Berlin brass, Century Brass, Adventure brass, Spitfire Brass, Chris Hein Orchestral Brass, Cinebrass (and Pro), NI Symphony Series Brass, Hollywood Brass, Sample Modeling Brass, and I am probably forgetting some. How can they all make money? Are there hundreds of thousands of V.I. musicians out there yearning for yet another brass library?


Yes, And I suspect I'm not the only one here to own more than 3 of those you mention.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jun 16, 2017)

airflamesred said:


> Yes, And I suspect I'm not the only one here to own more than 3 of those you mention.



Ha! You are so right. I own 4 of them.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 16, 2017)

They each probably only need around 1000 units sold to break even. The good ones have probably sold as many as 10,000 copies.


----------



## ysnyvz (Jun 16, 2017)

Paul T McGraw said:


> How can all of these developers make any money? VSL brass, Berlin brass, Century Brass, Adventure brass, Spitfire Brass, Chris Hein Orchestral Brass, Cinebrass (and Pro), NI Symphony Series Brass, Hollywood Brass, Sample Modeling Brass, and I am probably forgetting some. How can they all make money? Are there hundreds of thousands of V.I. musicians out there yearning for yet another brass library?


Sample libraries are like toys of composers. More libraries mean more fun.


----------



## Tatu (Jun 16, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> The flugelhorn has a nice sound... for a trumpet.


Oh, Rodney..


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 16, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> Sample libraries are like toys of composers. More libraries mean more fun.



The good libraries are way more than toys. They are like God's gifts to give you full (almost full) control on how you want to edit your recordings any way and any time. 


I think technologies have made it easier for composer prospects. We could expect # of people wanting to become composers to rise an amount to more than it had ever been.

It benefits both sides. More better/realistic/easy.to.use musical tools/technologies = more ppl want to become composers because it isn't as hard to make "releasable" music anymore. 

As the # of these people like us grow = more money for developers. 

I do think all developers need to make their products non-transferable/resellable. That would ensure their business to stay alive because when a composer is on his/her deathbed he could just pass on all his libraries to his student/son/daughter for free, and once a product have been sold enough times they won't be able to have new buyers anymore, especially because these software products don't have depreciation that goes with them.


----------



## ysnyvz (Jun 16, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> The good libraries are way more than toys. They are like God's gifts to give you full (almost full) control on how you want to edit your recordings any way and any time.


I didn't use the word "toy" as a simple and cheap tool for entertainment. Take a look at video game industry.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Vastman (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes... It's rare that such an effort takes so long to gestate but I'm thinking this will be worth it!


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 17, 2017)

I find strange the inclusion of the Flugelhorn. When was the last time you said to yourself that your brass section needed a Flugelhorn? I would think more people would be interested in a Contrabass Trombone or a Tenor Tuba. Hoping those two will also be included in the Solo's!


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 17, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> I find strange the inclusion of the Flugelhorn. When was the last time you said to yourself that your brass section needed a Flugelhorn?


For solo work? All the time.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 17, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> I find strange the inclusion of the Flugelhorn. When was the last time you said to yourself that your brass section needed a Flugelhorn? I would think more people would be interested in a Contrabass Trombone or a Tenor Tuba. Hoping those two will also be included in the Solo's!



The flugel was the first thing from this library that excited me...


----------



## Johnny (Jun 17, 2017)

airflamesred said:


> For solo work? All the time.


Absolutely!!! All the time! Imagine strings without mutes? Or woodwinds without a solo oboe? Flugelhorn is used all of the time in jazz orchestration- jazz is still music. It's a textural flavor and it is always great to have on the menu!


----------



## artinro (Jun 17, 2017)

Flugelhorn without the massive reverb...


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 17, 2017)

artinro said:


> Flugelhorn without the massive reverb...


Still wearing the cloak of Valhalla though. 
Is it me or is there a quite stark change in tone once the mod wheel passed half way?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 17, 2017)

Flugelhorn has that L-R stereo wander effect. I wish these samples stayed concretely one place in the stereo perspective. That effect really messes with the perception of sample library reality. I remember VSL had that problem with a lot of their instruments that they delivered back in 2003. 

I'll have to check the other demos to see if it happens in each instrument. 

Otherwise, I generally enjoy the brassy tone of this library and hope that we can hear it without the reverb overlays as shown so far - if indeed it is reverb and not a happy fader move of an ambience mic. 

.


----------



## midiman (Jun 17, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> I find strange the inclusion of the Flugelhorn. When was the last time you said to yourself that your brass section needed a Flugelhorn? I would think more people would be interested in a Contrabass Trombone or a Tenor Tuba. Hoping those two will also be included in the Solo's!


I beg to differ. I find the flugel horn a wonderful addition and I am excited that 8dio included it. The instrument sounds beautiful, and the quality lends it self to solo melodic lines.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jun 17, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> I find strange the inclusion of the Flugelhorn. When was the last time you said to yourself that your brass section needed a Flugelhorn? I would think more people would be interested in a Contrabass Trombone or a Tenor Tuba. Hoping those two will also be included in the Solo's!



I think it's fine they included it, though I'd certainly agree that a Contrabone or Euphonium would be wonderful too. At least they've put in a Cimbasso.

It's too bad they don't seem to distinguish the tunings of the instruments - the Tuba is just a "Tuba" - is it a Bb, a C, an Eb, or an F? Most likely an Eb, but .. same story with Cimbasso (except it's almost definitely an F - though the others exist and are awesome, they're very rare.) And is the Trumpet in Bb or C? Both are common and depending on your locality, one or the other is considered the "standard" Orchestral Instrument. Etc. etc.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 17, 2017)

BTW I just noticed this is solo brass. Back in the day CO+TF discussed doing a1 a2 a3 a-many, I guess this is just the first volume of 8dio's next gen brass?


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 18, 2017)

FWIW, I said to find it strange to have included a Flugelhorn, but that doesn't mean I'm not "excited" to have one.


----------



## Consona (Jun 18, 2017)

Jack Weaver said:


> Flugelhorn has that L-R stereo wander effect. I wish these samples stayed concretely one place in the stereo perspective. That effect really messes with the perception of sample library reality.


It's normal for 8dio. Everytime I use Adagio I use Kontakt's stereo modeler to put things more together by narrowing the stereo field so sound does not flow from left to right all the time.


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Jun 18, 2017)

From the demo's these probably my the best Brass solo libraries I ever heard, I'm concerned about the interface, it's the same interface they used for the (Anthology Strings) which I have. it's very practical and awesome indeed, but It takes too long to load (even with Batch Re-save) and an SSD Drive, and one instance take a hell lot of RAM.
Couldn't walk around it (any tips?), 
I hope they fixed this here!


----------



## Consona (Jun 18, 2017)

The interface is somewhat sterile for my tastes, but the library sounds really good, yea.

I wonder, will 8dio sell these intruments separately like they do with Claire woodwinds? And what about ensembles?


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Jun 18, 2017)

Paul T McGraw said:


> How can all of these developers make any money? VSL brass, Berlin brass, Century Brass, Adventure brass, Spitfire Brass, Chris Hein Orchestral Brass, Cinebrass (and Pro), NI Symphony Series Brass, Hollywood Brass, Sample Modeling Brass, and I am probably forgetting some. How can they all make money? Are there hundreds of thousands of V.I. musicians out there yearning for yet another brass library?


I often wonder about this either, V.I in our era sell like toys collections, it's craziness I know, as if composers these days are more consumers than producers. get bored of a library so try another, everyday there is a new technology/sampling technique, and even though there will never be a perfect library.. I'm not somebody who collect libraries but I still most of my income goes to VI and plugins anyway and I'm still not happy and yearning for more sounds, so yes the demand must be big indeed. otherwise, these developers wouldn't afford making their products.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 18, 2017)

Impressive dynamic range on the trombone.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 18, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Impressive dynamic range on the trombone.




I was hugely dissapointed at Spitifre Brass's dynamic range for some of the patches which is completely inconsistent.

Full dynamic range legatos should be the priority in solo wet brass VI's. Because once that's done (great great achievement by the way), nothing else should be that hard to sample/program anymore

Hoping big for this library but I honestly think it will exceed my expectations


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 19, 2017)

Sounds great and impressive articulation list! Calling it "Trombone" leads me to think there isn't a Bass Trombone (we'll see). If that's true, would've prefered two solo Trombones overs something like the Flugelhorn.


----------



## trumpoz (Jun 19, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> The flugelhorn has a nice sound... for a trumpet.


My thoughts exactly. Much like the VSL cornet eh?

And who plays a flugel that loudly that it starts to sound strident?

The tone in general of the library sounds really good. Shame about the flugel.


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 19, 2017)

It's nice, I don't see Sample modeling loosing the crown any time soon though, especially with trombone.
@jamwerks , They do nice flugel as well.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm really hoping these instruments will be sold separately, rather than as an entire pack, similar to the 8Dio Woodwinds and Strings. I do not have the necessity for _some_ of them; Tuba samples I feel I have covered, Tenor Trombone as well, and I don't consider the Flugelhorn for works I do. However, Cimbasso and Trumpet samples (Bass Trombone too if it is there) would definitely find a customer in me. I've been in a bit of need of a good Solo Trumpet (Spitfire and EW Hollywood aren't serving me well for the occasion), and Cimbassi are always welcome.

So here's hoping 8Dio will sell them individually.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 19, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I'm really hoping these instruments will be sold separately, rather than as an entire pack, similar to the 8Dio Woodwinds and Strings. I do not have the necessity for _some_ of them; Tuba samples I feel I have covered, Tenor Trombone as well, and I don't consider the Flugelhorn for works I do. However, Cimbasso and Trumpet samples (Bass Trombone too if it is there) would definitely find a customer in me. I've been in a bit of need of a good Solo Trumpet (Spitfire and EW Hollywood aren't serving me well for the occasion), and Cimbassi are always welcome.
> 
> So here's hoping 8Dio will sell them individually.



I don't own hollywood brass but I've almost always heard that it was something like it is the opposite of Spitfire brass (which is also the solo trumpet that im hugely dissapointed at) 

I'm definitely going to need Tuba and (another) Trumpet to cover my needs. It would definitely save me disk space/money if I could just get those two. Can't ever have enough trumpets. Although Chris Hein has been doing it for me for the trumpet, I also still think it would be nice to have a template that is purely recorded at wet halls.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jun 20, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I don't own hollywood brass but I've almost always heard that it was something like it is the opposite of Spitfire brass (which is also the solo trumpet that im hugely dissapointed at)



Hollywood Brass is incredibly dry, so I'd understand why people would say its the opposite of Spitfire. The dry Tuba is particularly atrocious...


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 20, 2017)

For me the problem with HB is where it was recorded. That studio seems more adapted to strings. HB can do so much more than any other brass library imo, but thé tone just doesn't work. Hoping Century Brass cover all or most of that ground!


----------



## artinro (Jun 21, 2017)

Trumpet video:


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 21, 2017)

artinro said:


> Trumpet video:





hmmmm ok not sure about this one. When the dynamic knob is turned all the way up it didn't sound quite as powerful as I would've wanted it to be.


----------



## artinro (Jun 21, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> hmmmm ok not sure about this one. When the dynamic knob is turned all the way up it didn't sound quite as powerful as I would've wanted it to be.



Hmm. I actually quite liked it. One thing that stands out to me is a seamlessness between articulations, which can be somewhat of an issue with other libraries. The articulations seem to flow nicely into one another here even between dynamics. Very short example, but promising to me.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 21, 2017)

A NEW CENTURY. TOMORROW

just got this in my email box

_The dawn of a new Century begins tomorrow. The journey begins with the BETA release of Century Solo Brass. Anyone who purchases the BETA will get the library immediately and with one (mixed) microphone. All BETA owners will also receive the full library upon its release on August 24th 2017. The BETA is in fantastic condition. You can hear and see it in all the videos below. _


----------



## krops (Jun 21, 2017)

_"The BETA is in fantastic condition" _


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 21, 2017)

Hmm, that's an original way to launch a product ! All the video's so far seemed quite "finished". But it's true they only used a fraction of the available articulations. Maybe all the editing isn't quite there yet? All the legatos sound great though.

Probably needed to be out or almost, before Cinematic Studio Brass and who knows if maybe a new VSL offering.

Would be nice to have an idea about what the other half of the library will include, namely the ensembles.

And am of course interested in hearing the price!


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 21, 2017)

yes. Just like Insolidus released a few days early in Beta. Let's hope they ironed out the "takes years to load" issues with that engine like some had have problems with in Anthology Strings.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 21, 2017)

Can't wait for the beta!


----------



## dtcomposer (Jun 21, 2017)

I laughed at the Beta thing. At least they are being upfront about it haha.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 21, 2017)

Breaking it out into Solo and other volumes probably means a relatively high price for the total package. Could be up there with Berlin Brass Vol1 potentially.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 21, 2017)

hmmmmmm I just gave the trumpet a second listen.. it does actually sound like fff.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 21, 2017)

Speaking of solo brass instruments, I just got this new toy today:





It's a silver-plated vintage Antoine Courtois Brevete flugelhorn made in France around 50 years ago.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 21, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Speaking of solo brass instruments, I just got this new toy today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For you to hit all the correct over tones, is it directly easily translated from trumpet to flugelhorn? Or do you actually have to warm up and adjust getting used to?


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 21, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> For you to hit all the correct over tones, is it directly easily translated from trumpet to flugelhorn? Or do you actually have to warm up and adjust getting used to?


What a great question! If you got the right mouthpiece on the right horn you are good to go, but you have to watch out for the higher notes above A above the staff, because they can go flat if you are not paying attention. Hitting the notes is not much of an issue, but getting the right tone quality is. A trumpet and a flugelhorn are 2 different instruments that should sound different much like a horn and a trumpet. My horn professor once told me she could always tell which of her players in her horn studio played mostly trumpet instead of horn in middle school and high school because their tone was too trumpet-like, and for that reason I confess that I haven't touched my Bach Strad Trumpet in almost 2 years now. Don't tell my trumpet buddies, lol.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 21, 2017)

I tried to play some lines from the Tpt video with HWB and the 8dio solo trumpet sounds really, really good.

I'm gonna stick by my personal pledge to wait to compare any remaining 2017 brass libraries against Cinematic Studio, but this 8dio library sounds exciting! The dynamic range is decent too.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 21, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> What a great question! If you got the right mouthpiece on the right horn you are good to go, but you have to watch out for the higher notes above A above the staff, because they can go flat if you are not paying attention. Hitting the notes is not much of an issue, but getting the right tone quality is. A trumpet and a flugelhorn are 2 different instruments that should sound different much like a horn and a trumpet. My horn professor once told me she could always tell which of her players in her horn studio played mostly trumpet instead of horn in middle school and high school because their tone was too trumpet-like, and for that reason I confess that I haven't touched my Bach Strad Trumpet in almost 2 years now. Don't tell my trumpet buddies, lol.



That's very interesting. Do a lot of brass players play 2 or more different brass instruments professionally? I mean going from trumpet to horn (not flugelhorn) on the same day sounds like me going from cello to bass, which feels significantly different and most of time un-doable on the same day for many string players (I, however picked it up fine immediately no problem). Violin players can play violin and viola on the same day almost no problem. So you've explained on the transition between flugelhorn and trumpet. But what would it be like for a trumpet player to try to play horn or valve-trombone/tuba on the same day with no experience prior on the latter? Sry for my poor language and grammar lol (I tried) hopefully you understood my question.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 21, 2017)

I honestly actually kind of appreciate 8dio for being honest on that what they're going to release is not exactly perfect yet as opposed to many other developers releasing the first version of their products, often with plenty of issues, and often times never listen to customers nor fix some of the very known issues. To me, 8dio calling it beta just means they know they have 2 months to satisfy their buyers who are supposedly testing the products and with the buyer's opinions, I think it will definitely help shape well what the final product would be (oops hopefully this doesn't sound like I am stating a fact).


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 21, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> That's very interesting. Do a lot of brass players play 2 or more different brass instruments professionally? I mean going from trumpet to horn (not flugelhorn) on the same day sounds like me going from cello to bass, which feels significantly different and most of time un-doable on the same day for many string players (I, however picked it up fine immediately no problem). Violin players can play violin and viola on the same day almost no problem. So you've explained on the transition between flugelhorn and trumpet. But what would it be like for a trumpet player to try to play horn or valve-trombone/tuba on the same day with no experience prior on the latter? Sry for my poor language and grammar lol (I tried) hopefully you understood my question.


Trumpet players can go from piccolo to Bb to Eb to C to cornet to natural trumpet to flugelhorn all in the same hour long recital. Trombones can double euphoniums pretty well also, but in theory trumpet, horn, trombone, and tuba are all separate animals that should be treated as such. I can go from trumpet to alto horn to tuba and back to trumpet, but then I have to ask myself, "Do I really sound like a tuba, or do I sound like a trumpet player playing a tuba with a thin sound?"


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 21, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Trumpet players can go from piccolo to Bb to Eb to C to cornet to natural trumpet to flugelhorn all in the same hour long recital. Trombones can double euphoniums pretty well also, but in theory trumpet, horn, trombone, and tuba are all separate animals that should be treated as such. I can go from trumpet to alto horn to tuba and back to trumpet, but then I have to ask myself, "Do I really sound like a tuba, or do I sound like a trumpet player playing a tuba with a thin sound?"



thank you for explaining. Very cool, I love brass instruments.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 21, 2017)

Overall I like the tone of the trumpet (and the other brass, too). It's a bit hard to discern it's true nature because of either the room ambience or the reverb. We'll have to find that out from the walkthru's or by purchasing it. Some of the articulations are superb and some are a bit suspect. There is of course the 8Dio L-R wandering stereo issue in the demos of all the instruments. It would be nice if 8Dio got a recordist who could finally conquer this issue for them. This effect really goes a long way to losing the suspension of disbelief by the listener. I seldom hear this in Spitfire or Orchestral Tools.

There is a vibrato control and there is also an amount of vibrato already baked-in. I'll have to experiment to see how this works in the real world of a composition. It might work just fine...

In the trumpet demo the last few notes of the legato articulation sounded like more than one trumpet. Can't they get that figured out?

The demo artist chose to use slur articulations in some weird places. These slurs had awfully strong connecting samples. This was a bit hard to listen to during especially the trumpet demo. This really displayed some weakness in the product. I would doubt that the demo artist is a brass player. 

So in the end what do I think I will end up with (especially since I do intend to buy this product)? Overall good tone, some inconsistencies in performance from the person being recorded and a stereo image that I'm going to probably have to limit it's width via a plugin like VSL PowerPan. While that is an effective technique it ultimately destroys the intent of the developer's room ambience micing.

As I understand that this is being offered initially as a Beta product, I still wouldn't expect much more from it than what we're hearing already when the 'final' product comes out. Experience from being a long time 8Dio and Tonehammer customer. 

Personally, I see myself using this library as 'another' brass choice when doing spot solo work or building a section that contains instruments from more than one developer. But it's tone is very 'bravo' and American. I like that. Too many of the European trumpet offerings seem like that are more suited to Mozart or Handel. 

Let's see how much of the demo ambience is recorded (and what do the various mics sound like?) and how much is 8Dio's penchant for adding reverb to their demos. 

.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2017)

Too bad imo that they've recorded full center for all instruments. Would have been easy to provide both solutions (like BB). We'll see how much it can feel like a real room in the end.

The Trombone teaser played fairly high all the time. Tenor Trombones don't sound "good" down from low C to F. I'm going to miss a Bass Trombone, but they might have planned for an extention library.

Would be great if CNB could give a teaser now, he can't be too far off from finishing. Century Brass (CTB?) seems to have better legato than BB.


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm hoping these can be bought as individuals...


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Jun 22, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> thank you for explaining. Very cool, I love brass instruments.



Ohh I love brass too... I'm a trumpet player, well I started on B flat cornet when I was young, then went onto soprano E flat for many yeas, totally loved it. But it ruined my Tone for the trumpet... I guess If was good enough or even practiced a certain way I guess you could get it back... just goes to show how important technique and embouchure really is..

Have to say I'm very excited about the potential of this library..


----------



## artinro (Jun 22, 2017)

The email about Century from 8dio references "7 hand-picked players." I wonder what the 7th instrument is. So far, I only count 6.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 22, 2017)

artinro said:


> The email about Century from 8dio references "7 hand-picked players." I wonder what the 7th instrument is. So far, I only count 6.



The 2nd trumpet playing in the solo demo


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh man that price....was expecting it to be quite a bit lower..


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Jun 22, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Oh man that price....was expecting it to be quite a bit lower..


What? Where??

Edit - oh I see ...


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 22, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> What? Where??



$499. Will be 699 by september.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 22, 2017)

USD


----------



## dtcomposer (Jun 22, 2017)

Eh not a terrible or great price. I was hoping to be able to buy one instrument first as a lower risk test of the product. I'll probably just wait for reviews and a big sale opportunity now.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2017)

Glad there's a Bass Trombone. Was expecting $100 less, but the high price says they think they have a winner. Let's hope so! Looking forward to some walk-throughs...


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 22, 2017)

https://8dio.com/instrument/century-solo-brass-beta/

Soooo what they're telling me is that Spitfire Symphonic Brass is cheaper than their solo brass. Huh. From what we've seen so far I'm tempted to say that it's not worth it, especially if they've continued with the inconsistent stereo field sampling that's so prevalent in their strings. Looking forward to the in-depth walkthroughs - hopefully I'm proved wrong.

Though with prices like these, they're just paving the way for Cinematic Studio Brass to be a best-value-ever must-have smash hit.


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 22, 2017)

So this is just solo?, there is mention in the demos of an ensemble maker, though I see nothing in the GUI.
I'm in two minds with this, Nice sound, big, reasonably agile but beginning to look expensive. 
And, Is it not a risky strategy to release this with statement?

Century Solo Brass Bug List (known issues):

Pitch tuning and pitch matching of individual articulations
Volume tuning and volume matching of individual articulations
I have no doubt stuff will get fixed but to play devils advocate for a moment, I can't think of any other product where this would happen without recourse to a refund.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 22, 2017)

There is only a stereo mic mix right now (albeit their demos are only stereo mix too - so to be fair, you do get what you hear). But It would be nice to be able to hear just a little taste of what their sonic nature is in advance of purchase. It's so much of what we're about to pay for.

.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 22, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> https://8dio.com/instrument/century-solo-brass-beta/
> 
> Soooo what they're telling me is that Spitfire Symphonic Brass is cheaper than their solo brass. Huh. From what we've seen so far I'm tempted to say that it's not worth it, especially if they've continued with the inconsistent stereo field sampling that's so prevalent in their strings. Looking forward to the in-depth walkthroughs - hopefully I'm proved wrong.
> 
> Though with prices like these, they're just paving the way for Cinematic Studio Brass to be a best-value-ever must-have smash hit.



lollllllll maybe 8dio century brass could serve impulsive well people that are badly in need of a brass library that can play all the dyanmics they want for now. 

I'm all for cinematic studio series tbh.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 22, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> https://8dio.com/instrument/century-solo-brass-beta/
> 
> Soooo what they're telling me is that Spitfire Symphonic Brass is cheaper than their solo brass.



But in all fairness, Spitfire symphonic Brass isn't a very good brass library. Too many things I need it to be able to do that it just can't.

yes. Just the FFF legato passages is a lot of things.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 22, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> lollllllll maybe 8dio century brass could serve impulsive well people that are badly in need of a brass library that can play all the dyanmics they want for now.
> 
> I'm all for cinematic studio series tbh.



Well, I wouldn't say impulsive. Everything sounds really nice (maybe not the horn) and _extremely _fluid. Good dynamic range, and switching between short articulations sounds better than in any other library. But yeah, I'm totally invested in the Cinematic Studio Series bandwagon and am going to wait for CSB before deciding on anything.


----------



## kavinsky (Jun 22, 2017)

Troels is live on facebook playing with it. sounds fantastic so far.
dynamics x-fade is a little unnatural as you would expect (despite what Troels is saying haha)
but it does sound beautiful.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks like it's all sold together as a single product. That's unfortunate, I would've picked up a couple of instruments if they were sold individually, but have no use to buy another entire brass library. Oh well. 

It still sounds wonderful, I envy those who are playing with it right now


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2017)

Think I heard him say that Century brass ensembles and a part(?) of Century strings would be coming out in the next 2 months!


----------



## NoamL (Jun 22, 2017)

The lineup

Hollywood Brass - $150-200 on sales, which happen often

Trailer Brass - $250

Adventure Brass - $300

Cinematic Studio Brass - unknown, $400ish?

Spitfire Symphonic Brass - $690

Century Brass Solos - $700

Berlin Brass Main Collection - $890


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 22, 2017)

NoamL said:


> The lineup
> 
> Hollywood Brass - $150-200 on sales, which happen often
> 
> ...



I could doubt that cinematic studio brass is going to be as little as 400$ unless they are only releasing ensemble patches without solo options. I believe it takes less players to sample brass but definitely more time for them to record if you wanted all the options for you to correctly mockup any real late romantic symphonies or compose anythjng at that level.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Jun 22, 2017)

NoamL said:


> The lineup
> 
> Hollywood Brass - $150-200 on sales, which happen often
> 
> ...



Do you not consider NI Sympony Brass? I really rate their ensemble sections, sure it's not the very best, but tonaly it is very good, legato is good, large range of options. However the solo product I'm not so keen on..

But I am going to buy Century Brass as to my ears this as a solo package sounds lovely, if not the best I've heard. Considering we are hearing just solo instruments they are very warm and rich, so it's very easy to let them be a solo instrument, the trouble I find is that solo instruments can be a bit lacking in life, thin tonaly perhaps... So you could get away within other instruments, but to be completely solo? ..not if you value realism..

Good job 8DIO


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Jun 23, 2017)

It would have been nice to have ensemble options and solo in one but it seems they have lots of plans for the future.

Surely with some layering and some differing details of each line, a decent ensemble sound could be created? The solo parts do sound very very nice.

So tempted.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 23, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> But in all fairness, Spitfire symphonic Brass isn't a very good brass library. Too many things I need it to be able to do that it just can't.
> 
> yes. Just the FFF legato passages is a lot of things.



But in all fairness, I don´t think you are right by saying that SSB isn´t a very good library, just because and don´t take it personal, but just because you don´t get the sound out of it what you want or expected. At least be fair and say: Ok, it is not the library for me because of several things, but genrally saying it is not a very good library is not fair at all, because it is and it does do its job very well..at least from my standpoint!

And something what I noticed (not only by you), but people often seem to blame their products beeing bad because they don´t get a sound out of it. But it is imo not the product which is the problem. But don´t get me wrong: SSB is not perfect at all and sure it has some bugs and quirks but other libraries have the same things, _and it is up to you how work around those little imperfections to get your desired sound. _
The only thing which disturbs me a little are those generalizations. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## mac (Jun 23, 2017)

Again, it sounds absolutely brilliant, but it looks like I'd have to spend way too much time automating articulation values. Call me lazy, but I feel like the way forward is to lessen the amount of editing we need to do to get realistic results. Devs have nailed the sound, now it's time to concentrate on the UX.

A tweakers dream I guess, but not for me unfortunately.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 23, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> But in all fairness, I don´t think you are right by saying that SSB isn´t a good library, just because and don´t take it personal, but just because you don´t get the sound out of it what you want or expected. At least be fair and say: Ok, it is not the library for me because of several things, but genrally saying it is not a very good library is not fair at all, because it is and it does do its job very well..at least from my standpoint!
> 
> And something what I noticed (not only by you), but people often seem to blame their products beeing bad because they don´t get a sound out of it. But it is imo not the product which is the problem. But don´t get me wrong: SSB is not perfect at all and sure it has some bugs and quirks but other libraries have the same things, _and it is up to you how work around those little imperfections to get your desired sound. _
> The only thing which disturbs me a little are those generalizations. Correct me if I am wrong.



Yeah I agree.

Let's put it this way. When I listen to Andy Blaney's demos using SSB, the last thing my brain is thinking is, "this is a bad Brass library". If in doubt, get the Andy Blaney demos out!


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Jun 23, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah I agree.
> 
> Let's put it this way. When I listen to Andy Blaney's demos using SSB, the last thing my brain is thinking is, "this is a bad Brass library". If in doubt, get the Andy Blaney demos out!



Could link to these? I'd love to hear this..


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 23, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Could link to these? I'd love to hear this..



I'm just talking about the demos on the Spitfire site and Soundcloud! They were what made me buy SSB on release.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Jun 23, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Could link to these? I'd love to hear this..


Ahh sorry dude... gotcha!


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 23, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Ahh sorry dude... gotcha!



Sorry, I didn't mean to confuse and allude to some secret treasure chest of Blaney music haha! Anyway, back to 8Dio Century Brass.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 23, 2017)

??? @mac there's only one dynamics control, cc1. And a bunch of articulation keyswitches. This is the same as Metropolis Ark or Spitfire Symphonic Brass or a whole bunch of other praised libraries.

Way better than the EastWest way of doing things with separate articulation patches, but that goes without saying as almost nobody does it that way anymore.


----------



## mac (Jun 23, 2017)

@NoamL On the trumpet demo for example, there's also expression, speed and vibrato automation (as well as velocity and articulation switching of course). I'm not saying 8dio is at fault in any way, I know it's how it is with most devs, but I still look forward to the day this stuff can be played in more naturally.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 23, 2017)

Well, SF has started to do some "Playable" patches, that let you do most of the major things (long, short, accents, legato) all in one patch. Think that started with the Sacconi solo strings. Am thinking they might bring that to their entire line. As for SF Brass, some patches have a "Fanfare maker" and some don't. Hope they plan to keep developing it!


----------



## Vastman (Jun 23, 2017)

WoW! $499??? Is the $499 final price or beta intro?

Sounds amazing...While I am NOT a player or brass composer, I could never pull the trigger on a main high end Brass library this far, as none really grabbed me. I have enjoyed the great deal on Bravera, all the Albions&ARKs...and other older libraries like HO/KH... However, those helped deepen my brass love, for the power and emotion which can be added to a song... In particular, Iceni was the first to blow my mind! 

Glad I vacillated for so long (poor and cautious) between Spitfire and OTS....and that I ultimately resisted on the last Spitfire wish list sale! This sounds wonderful and I finally have duckets! Also, CSB is on the horizon...


I'm sure CSB will also be awesome... but will have a different flavor...As it stands I think this library is far more real sounding and/or carries the emotion I love better than the others I have or have considered...

Glad I've been busy spending all my food/beer/fun money on other libraries... If the 499 price is "the" price I will try and resist for awhile to wait to compare to CSB and the nice thing is, both can probably be had for less than BB!


----------



## artinro (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone jumped on board the beta yet? Would love to hear some impressions


----------



## Consona (Jun 24, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Looks like it's all sold together as a single product. That's unfortunate, I would've picked up a couple of instruments if they were sold individually, but have no use to buy another entire brass library. Oh well.


Yea, I too was hoping for separate intruments, like what they did with Claire WWs.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 24, 2017)

In response to a FB live question, Trolls mentioned that might happen down the line... easy to do...


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 24, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> But in all fairness, I don´t think you are right by saying that SSB isn´t a very good library, just because and don´t take it personal, but just because you don´t get the sound out of it what you want or expected. At least be fair and say: Ok, it is not the library for me because of several things, but genrally saying it is not a very good library is not fair at all, because it is and it does do its job very well..at least from my standpoint!
> 
> And something what I noticed (not only by you), but people often seem to blame their products beeing bad because they don´t get a sound out of it. But it is imo not the product which is the problem. But don´t get me wrong: SSB is not perfect at all and sure it has some bugs and quirks but other libraries have the same things, _and it is up to you how work around those little imperfections to get your desired sound. _
> The only thing which disturbs me a little are those generalizations. Correct me if I am wrong.



You arent wrong but you're saying what I've heard many times similar to saying "there's no best library" , as if I have never heard anything like it before. But whenever I hear stuff like that I would fight back and say "there certainly are libraries to avoid, and there certainly are few of the best libraries out there"

nah I can get SSB to do what it's supposed to do now, by avoiding composing things that it cannot do. But if I happen to compose things it cannot do, thank God I have Chris Hein to cover my ass for it. I know exactly waht to expect from SSB after having had experiences with it.

So maybe you're someone I can learn from. I've always respected your work of mockups but I feel like you're sort of putting me on blast here, I am taking it a bit personally if you don't mind.

how do you work around having expressive FFF legato lines (or tongued legato lines) in the solo trumpet? I can try and use the long patches to mimic it. All of the vibratos on the long patch trigger pretty late. Starting from Eb5 and upwards somehow spitfire added an accent to all those long above Eb5. And D5 is extremely weak for some reason compared to every other notes. OK now lets go to back to the legato patch, they don't go louder than mf, but the higher notes you go, the louder it gets, up to forte. On the "long" patches: if you stay cross-faded between the FF and mf you get a weird synth-like phasing sound, for all the notes.

I could try to use a2 and pretend that it was a solo trumpet oh oops but the loudest a2 trumpets can go is a forte. So a6 is the only option- pretending the a6 as if it was a solo trumpet was my only workaround option: but it doesn't vibrato.

Trombones, for the long patches, starting from F4 and upwards, weak sauce at cc#1 = 127, why?

Other instruments in the library have things that you wouldn't expect that they would leave out for example some staccato dynamics were not recorded. Some round robins are not just out of tune but they recorded intentively as if the player messed up real bad (ok I can fix that by avoiding that round robin).

Please understand my threshold isn't actually that low and I'm actually quite tolerant. For example, in regards to string, many users have deemed SSS to be uncontrollable but I disagree with them. I can do everything I want with whatever SSS has offered to me (some things require more work than other things but I am pulling through everything by using SSS).

I think I am wrong to a certain level by saying "it's not a very good library" if you were to read it and pretend that I was stating a fact, but the reviews that gave SSB 9/10 & 10/10 certainly aren't anymore correct than if I were to rate it 6.5/10. Would you say that there was no bias in giving a review of SSB and rating it 9/10 & 10/10?

And the true, real, very good, solo brass FFF legato patches has been something that's missing in many brass libraries, or has not been done correctly: most notably spitfire brass, and I speculate that the reason for 8dio's effort to emphasize on this aspect was because 8dio has heard many us and our needs for powerful solo brass instruments recorded in the halls.

So in relevance to someone comparing 8dio solo brass's price to Spitfire "supposedly comprehensive" symphonic brass's price, with all the things spitfire's been missing that 8dio can supposedly cover (can it?), I am going to restate what I said as this:

Spitfire audio isn't a bad library but it isnt exactly priced correctly either if you were to say 8dio solo brass was over priced. 

Again there are many variables that goes into saying whether a library is good or bad but it seems like the ones that criticize against a library (like I did) are more prone to being called out for as opposed to those that praise a library, they usually get the "Thank you for your positivity".


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 24, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> You arent wrong but you're saying what I've heard many times similar to saying "there's no best library" , as if I have never heard anything like it before. But whenever I hear stuff like that I would fight back and say "there certainly are libraries to avoid, and there certainly are few of the best libraries out there"
> 
> nah I can get SSB to do what it's supposed to do now, by avoiding composing things that it cannot do. But if I happen to compose things it cannot do, thank God I have Chris Hein to cover my ass for it. I know exactly waht to expect from SSB after having had experiences with it.
> 
> ...



Hi,
First of all, I am sorry if I said something wrong, the least what I want is to set you on a blast here - that was surerly not my intent.
I will check those points you mentioned here with SSB and see what I can do to help you. I don´t want to exceed that topic with SSB too much because this thread is about 8dio Brass. My initial comment was just meant in that regards I know SSB isn´t perfect, but still at least for me a very good library. My comment regarding that you don´t get the sound out of it was not meant that you are incapable as an artist or composer, if that came that way: Sorry! And "very good" is of course a personal feeling. It feels for me like a very good library because I was able to create cool sounds. SSB has its limits and some few things you mentioned there are probably not easy or maybe according to the expactations of sound you have not possible, but who knows..? I have the feeling that you search for a very very specific sound or sound"situation" which you want to have and when there is something not exactly like that it makes you feel not happy and you get dissapointed. Yes the vibrato dials in not that fast..that´s true. What to do?? I don´t know, you can just stop here and say: Screw that library and leave. Or..you find ways to work around that, e.g. move the midi data of the trumpet 2 seconds before the beat where you want it to play actually, use cc11, dial it in at zero volume, short before the beat, dial in 100%, cc1 dials in too, then you layer it with a mezzoforte marcato to workaround the lack of punch in the line at the beginning..Point is the midi note is actually playing earlier in the sampler. It is not perfect, but there are tons of other things you can do to make your life maybe not easier, but achieve results instead of searching for the perfect library.
For a little help I drawed a picture..sorry..I am terrible with that :D


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ctsai(is that Scriabin?)
I do exactly the same when it comes to Spitfire brass. It is annoying that they are doing so much right and yet I too can't trust them in certain musical situations and yes, thank God for mr. Hein who offers more in terms of articulation. 8dio is looking excellent at the moment to me and everything you've said about SB has been sort of my experience too. All said and done, Spitfire audio is exceptional for its realism and that alone is worth the price imo.


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 24, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


>



Am I the only one who would draw the line at being reduced to working that way?


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 24, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Hi,
> First of all, I am sorry if I said something wrong, the least what I want is to set you on a blast here - that was surerly not my intent.
> I will check those points you mentioned here with SSB and see what I can do to help you. I don´t want to exceed that topic with SSB too much because this thread is about 8dio Brass. My initial comment was just meant in that regards I know SSB isn´t perfect, but still at least for me a very good library. My comment regarding that you don´t get the sound out of it was not meant that you are incapable as an artist or composer, if that came that way: Sorry! And "very good" is of course a personal feeling. It feels for me like a very good library because I was able to create cool sounds. SSB has its limits and some few things you mentioned there are probably not easy or maybe according to the expactations of sound you have not possible, but who knows..? I have the feeling that you search for a very very specific sound or sound"situation" which you want to have and when there is something not exactly like that it makes you feel not happy and you get dissapointed. Yes the vibrato dials in not that fast..that´s true. What to do?? I don´t know, you can just stop here and say: Screw that library and leave. Or..you find ways to work around that, e.g. move the midi data of the trumpet 2 seconds before the beat where you want it to play actually, use cc11, dial it in at zero volume, short before the beat, dial in 100%, cc1 dials in too, then you layer it with a mezzoforte marcato to workaround the lack of punch in the line at the beginning..Point is the midi note is actually playing earlier in the sampler. It is not perfect, but there are tons of other things you can do to make your life maybe not easier, but achieve results instead of searching for the perfect library.
> For a little help I drawed a picture..sorry..I am terrible with that :D




thank you very much! I've thought of that workaround as well however in a legato (with expressive continuous vibrato) line, it's not a workaround where the benefit exceeds having to spend and buy another library where the benefit of the convenience of doing so will far outweight the time you would other wise have to spend working it around using SSB. (imho)


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 24, 2017)

mikeh-375 said:


> Ctsai(is that Scriabin?)
> I do exactly the same when it comes to Spitfire brass. It is annoying that they are doing so much right and yet I too can't trust them in certain musical situations and yes, thank God for mr. Hein who offers more in terms of articulation. 8dio is looking excellent at the moment to me and everything you've said about SB has been sort of my experience too. All said and done, Spitfire audio is exceptional for its realism and that alone is worth the price imo.



yep it's Alexander Scriabin, obviously. Who else did you think it might have been? lol be warned though, once you truly get into his music, there is absolutely no going back.


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 24, 2017)

Is 8Dio member of VC? Why aren't they posting in the commercial announcements?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 24, 2017)

Batrawi said:


> Is 8Dio member of VC? Why aren't they posting in the commercial announcements?


After years of being a continual poster on VI Troels et Cie decided that all the fuss wasn't productive for them so they demurely decided to exeunt stage left. It happened a couple years ago.

.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 24, 2017)

anyways, has anyone had the chance to try 8dio century solo brass in their compositions yet? if so post please


----------



## Johnny (Jun 24, 2017)

Jack Weaver said:


> After years of being a continual poster on VI Troels et Cie decided that all the fuss wasn't productive for them so they demurely decided to exeunt stage left. It happened a couple years ago.
> 
> .


Also because anytime he has anything to say about anything, at all! People around here jump on him and try to throat rip him and then blast him down with dogs that bark, and every time they bark bees come out of their mouth and sting him... Poor Troels...


----------



## lucor (Jun 26, 2017)

Here's a new video for the ensembles, the French Horns a2.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Jun 26, 2017)

anyone know that include Legato Repetitions?


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 26, 2017)

NIGHTNEO said:


> anyone know that include Legato Repetitions?



U mean when brass players tongue using Loo Loo Loo instead of too too too?


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Jun 26, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> U mean when brass players tongue using Loo Loo Loo instead of too too too?



It's means about "Perf Repetitions" on VSL.
If I remember correctly, 8dio said to include it at the development stage of this library.


----------



## cola2410 (Jun 27, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> thank you very much! I've thought of that workaround as well however in a legato (with expressive continuous vibrato) line, it's not a workaround where the benefit exceeds having to spend and buy another library where the benefit of the convenience of doing so will far outweight the time you would other wise have to spend working it around using SSB. (imho)



Really sorry to derail the thread again - did you take a look at individual articulations in SSB, specifically at Long Cuivre patches? I'm stacking horns, trombones and cimbassi with dynamics all the way up and man, I feel FFF here (no legato though but long)!

Musical Sampling stuff also addresses FFF and even more but I feel SSB is competitive enough in orchestral situations because MS is more in hybrid/trailer space. BTW, if you want 12 trombones to mimic CineBrass just stack a couple of a6, thanks to round robin I don't hear phasing, some thoughtful tweaking needed of course.

Just a thought - sorry again.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 27, 2017)

cola2410 said:


> Really sorry to derail the thread again - did you take a look at individual articulations in SSB, specifically at Long Cuivre patches? I'm stacking horns, trombones and cimbassi with dynamics all the way up and man, I feel FFF here (no legato though but long)!
> 
> Musical Sampling stuff also addresses FFF and even more but I feel SSB is competitive enough in orchestral situations because MS is more in hybrid/trailer space. BTW, if you want 12 trombones to mimic CineBrass just stack a couple of a6, thanks to round robin I don't hear phasing, some thoughtful tweaking needed of course.
> 
> Just a thought - sorry again.



yea but the cuivre doesn't have dynamic changes just FFF itself and when you move the dynamic fader down it brings the overall volume down, there's no dynamic crossfade on them except for teh cimbasso seems to have it. This is why I don't like it.... one instrument/patch has one thing another don't have, weird.

Ok cuivre aside, I care about the solo trumpet a lot especially in a tradition symphonic setting (late 19th century). It is does have a nice FF in the longs but as I noted before the post you quoted me, I said there's problems within it like the attack on certain notes and certain notes are too soft, plus the phasing. Thus, the reason I've been considering century "solo" brass is because of it.

It'd be nice of musical sampling released solo trumpet, horn, and trombone.


----------



## cola2410 (Jun 27, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> yea but the cuivre doesn't have dynamic changes just FFF itself and when you move the dynamic fader down it brings the overall volume down, there's no dynamic crossfade on them except for teh cimbasso seems to have it. This is why I don't like it.... one instrument/patch has one thing another don't have, weird.
> 
> Ok cuivre aside, I care about the solo trumpet a lot especially in a tradition symphonic setting (late 19th century). It is does have a nice FF in the longs but as I noted before the post you quoted me, I said there's problems within it like the attack on certain notes and certain notes are too soft, plus the phasing. Thus, the reason I've been considering century "solo" brass is because of it.
> 
> It'd be nice of musical sampling released solo trumpet, horn, and trombone.



You raised some interesting point, actually I've noticed a couple of bugs like this here and there and it could probably be a problem with repackaging from BML, the cuivre dynamics may be a lost samples issue. Even in Masse I have a couple of tremolo notes in Ligeti strings. Do you know if there is a combined list of bugs reported here we can address SA?


----------



## Vastman (Jun 27, 2017)

Gosh I wish you folks would take this discussion... Which had nothing to do with the OP's thread... Elsewhere... Start your own thread maybe?

I'll repeat the last relevant query ... Had anyone bought 8DIO's Century Solo Brass yet and what do you think?


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 27, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> U mean when brass players tongue using Loo Loo Loo instead of too too too?


We don't Loo Loo, we Doo Doo. Wait... that sounded like Crap.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 27, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> We don't Loo Loo, we Doo Doo. Wait... that sounded like Crap.



lmfaooo


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 27, 2017)

cola2410 said:


> You raised some interesting point, actually I've noticed a couple of bugs like this here and there and it could probably be a problem with repackaging from BML, the cuivre dynamics may be a lost samples issue. Even in Masse I have a couple of tremolo notes in Ligeti strings. Do you know if there is a combined list of bugs reported here we can address SA?



cuivre dynamics is a lost sample issue? did you hear taht from somewhere or is it just your speculation? if it really is a lost sample issue then that's really sad. SSB to me is like Spitfire's most sloppy library ever. SSS is quite good though however.


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 27, 2017)

Sorry to interupt but has anyone tried the new 8dio solo brass?


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 28, 2017)

airflamesred said:


> Sorry to interupt but has anyone tried the new 8dio solo brass?



yes plz im still waiting for someone to post something good using century brass.


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 28, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> yes plz im still waiting for someone to post something good using century brass.


Looks like you'll have to go over to the facebook where all the hipsters hang out, for a definitive answer. Far to cynical here, wanting legato transitions and multiple mic options!


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Jun 28, 2017)

Well I've just bought it... what I can say is it does sound superb! It's too early for me to say anything different than what's in the videos... as I've only had it for 30 minutes!


----------



## lucor (Jun 29, 2017)

Trumpets a4:


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 29, 2017)

lucor said:


> Trumpets a4:




Damn that sounds good.

Though, can someone who owns the solo brass please comment on the engine? Anthology uses the same GUI and is pretty horrendously optimized IMO - never have I had a library load in slower after being batch resaved. Have the same problems carried over to the brass?

Edit: learned that Anthology only behaves that way because it's all 5 strings sections loaded up at once, and they're planning an update anyway. So the issue won't carry over to the brass.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 29, 2017)

Well, lots to like. 27 (!) articulations and seemingly lots of control. Surprised at the choice of 4 trumpets. Hope there's also an a2 and/or a3. Don't know that I've ever seen 4 unison Trumpets in a score, though sure that exists. With 4 instruments instead of 3, really starts to sound like a "section" (as if there were maybe 6 of them), which is not a sound I'm used to hearing, unless you get into large wind-band like sonorities.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 29, 2017)

Well, it becomes 12 or 16 trumpets the way Troels was playing it.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 3, 2017)

OK, it's been a while since this beta version has been out. Can anyone tell us what they think? Examples would be nice but an opinion or two would suffice. It's really hard to tell with the short demonstration videos put out by 8Dio proper. The videos of course only show the mix mic setting and don't say if there's any additional reverb on them. They are very ambient.

Can anyone who has both compare it to CineBrass or any other current brass library?

.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 3, 2017)

I F'n 2nd that querie! Since this announcement I've acquired The Orchestra (wow!) And pre ordered Inspire...

WTF is up with u folks? Someone MUST have downloaded by now! I have to say that I've held out on brass libs, even though I REALLY want them for their emotional angst, and THIS seemed very interesting!

WTF? Crickets? Says a lot in itself, I guess...


----------



## kaiyoti (Jul 3, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I F'n 2nd that querie! Since this announcement I've acquired The Orchestra (wow!) And pre ordered Inspire...
> 
> WTF is up with u folks? Someone MUST have downloaded by now! I have to say that I've held out on brass libs, even though I REALLY want them for their emotional angst, and THIS seemed very interesting!
> 
> WTF? Crickets? Says a lot in itself, I guess...



Different marketing results in different audiences. I love 8dio products, but knowing that less than a year down the road, there will be a 35% or 40% off offer when you buy X number of products... that suggests to me that I should wait. And many others are probably in the same boat. This is not to say I don't think their products aren't worth it.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 3, 2017)

Sad


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 4, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing/hearing what other ensembles will be included. Too bad for not recording in-place. Having a whole Century orchestra with everything recorded dead center significantly lessens the realism imo.


----------



## artinro (Jul 4, 2017)

I purchased recently. Here is an early report: For me, the biggest issue I am running into is dynamics handling. Many of the short notes have pronounced dynamic leaps between layers and some articulations seem to have fewer round robins than I would have liked. I've even run into a few articulations in one or two instruments which seem to have only one variation. Now, admittedly, these are for slighly "less used" articulations, but I can imagine instances where I might like to repeat said articulation immediately, and a lack of a second variation will definitely be noticeable. Most troubling, though, is an aspect I thought was supposed to be a major selling point...cross fades in legatos using a "new" method to help avoid blending between layers. What I am experiencing, though, is that several of the instruments are "phasey" seemingly throughout the entire spectrum 0-127 on the mod wheel. I wish there were a way to isolate a single layer without it blending with one of the other layers. Perhaps 8Dio can put in an option to completely turn off the cross fade ability and trigger single dynamic layers by velocity? This isn't as big of an issue inside a dense orchestration, but I can foresee having to be wary with exposed solos. This will also, likely, be far less of an issue with the forthcoming ensemble series. Lastly, as far as I can tell, there is no "repeated pitch" legato.

The good: The tone is wonderful, the room works really well for brass. As Jamwerks says above, it would be nice if these were recorded "in-place" in the hall, but this hall reacts nicely to brass instruments. There are a wealth of quite lovely and unique articulations I've not found in other libraries (and I have them all). The legato is very responsive and playable and the speed control makes that aspect even more robust. I will absolutely get use from the library and perhaps they'll iron out a few things I mentioned above before the "beta" is over.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Jul 4, 2017)

Or- perhaps I'm not telling... keeping it to my self I am...

No but seriously, I really love it, the trumpets actually sound like bloody trumpets, you wouldn't think it was that hard but it obviously is, full tone FFf... I've not even touched the sides to be honest hence why I've not really wanted to feedback. For me as a Brass player, and Brass being my favourite I really love it and is / will be my go to solo Brass, I stack it some times with NI Brass ensemble which doesn't get enough of a mention, both sound huge together!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 4, 2017)

I have it and really like it! Very good feedback listed above with artinro and Peter. I just haven't had a lot of time to really write with it. They do have a "bug list" on the beta site that they're working through (volume matching through the articulations as well as tuning being the main issues). I would certainly report any other issues/concerns to [email protected] so that they can hopefully be logged and worked through as well.

As you know we just have the mix mic position right now. It's got a nice ambience to it all by itself. I'm assuming that once we have a completed library you won't need much more in the way of added reverb (between all of the mic selections)...for these instruments at least.

I'm really looking forward to the finalized version of the library!


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Jul 4, 2017)

That's a good point Mike, I keep forgetting it's a beta! Guys I would get it whilst it's on offer... surly has to be "the" Brass library..


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 4, 2017)

Is $499 the discount beta price?


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Jul 5, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Is $499 the discount beta price?


Yes Rodney it is..


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Jul 8, 2017)

ok guys - this is a piece I have written this week, it features the Century Brass, little fan fare section near the beginning, and various louder places through out. 

by no means a comprehensive test, but i love the tone!


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 8, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Yes Rodney it is..


Goodness, lol.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Jul 8, 2017)

Did I miss the joke?


Rodney Money said:


> Goodness, lol.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 8, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Did I miss the joke?


Only in my head, lol, too rich for my blood.


----------



## markleake (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't understand the pricing either. US$499 for a solo brass library, which is not even recorded in position, and that is the discouted price? How much will it be once you add in the ensembles and it goes up to full price? Wow!

It may sound nice, have some unique articulations and have some good dynamics. But I think I'll wait for Cinematic Studio Brass thanks.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 8, 2017)

Listen to Feynman by Peter J Croissant #np on #SoundCloud


Great tribute to an amazing human Peter... thanks!
Pricey? Egaads! When I think of all the money I've spent on spitfire libs...no, I don't think so..

Still, I'm growing much more intrigued by the newer sound design focus of recent libs like Novo & The Orchestra...


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Jul 9, 2017)

So from my experience of the solo Brass I have a few things to say, 

I do wonder why there are slightly different articulations for some of the instruments, the short Fanfare doesn't appear in the trumpets IIRC, and then there is a longer fanfare which only appears in one instrument also, so things like made it a little bit tricky to get multiple players doing identical articulations, may or may not be a problem for you.

Some of the very very beginning portion of the note sounds like two players? It's quite nice, not a phase issue at all, more a nice unison, but for a solo instrument, not why that happens, in reality and in the mix, you'd never know and just adds to a nice note entry..

But of course it's beta, and maybe fine.. just my observations..

Flugel horn sounds very nice, for softer passages. Haven't used any of the muted arts yet, but a little play with and I'm excited to do so..

Pete


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jul 9, 2017)

If they break it up post-launch of the ensembles (similar to their strings) I might pick up some elements from it.

By this I mean buying a package like just "Trombones" - including the soloist(s) and ensemble.


----------



## chapbot (Aug 11, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> ok guys - this is a piece I have written this week, it features the Century Brass, little fan fare section near the beginning, and various louder places through out.
> 
> by no means a comprehensive test, but i love the tone!



Nice! What are you using for the solo violin?


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Aug 11, 2017)

chapbot said:


> Nice! What are you using for the solo violin?



Well, that is this..thanks! 

https://www.virharmonic.com/bohemian_violin


----------



## ctsai89 (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh just wondering, has anyone had any luck using an 8dio orchestral template with claire, century and anthology?


----------



## jon wayne (Aug 11, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Well, that is this..thanks!
> 
> https://www.virharmonic.com/bohemian_violin


Man, I was listening to your piece, when the violin came in, I thought you truly had some real instruments. Congrats on the *B*ohemian. I even own it, and hadn't thought how convincing it can sound....especially mixed a little "out of your face".


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Aug 11, 2017)

Ahhh thanks guys...too kind.. 

What's your thoughts on the Solo Brass? Do you think you will go for it? 

I haven't gone for the ensemble version, I'm not sure about it.


----------



## chapbot (Aug 12, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Ahhh thanks guys...too kind..
> 
> What's your thoughts on the Solo Brass? Do you think you will go for it?
> 
> I haven't gone for the ensemble version, I'm not sure about it.


LOL you do a brass demo and everybody's talking about your solo violin


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Aug 12, 2017)

chapbot said:


> LOL you do a brass demo and everybody's talking about your solo violin




I know! I did try to get it back on topic but you ruined it already!!


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 16, 2017)

I get the impression that not that many people are using this. Any more impressions?


----------



## vicontrolu (Sep 16, 2017)

Beta with embedded ambience in mono. Who would want to use it anyway?


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 16, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> I get the impression that not that many people are using this. Any more impressions?



Too pricey


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Sep 16, 2017)

I use it quite a bit, I do believe the final release is this month?? I hope so anyway...


----------



## chapbot (Sep 16, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> I use it quite a bit, I do believe the final release is this month?? I hope so anyway...


Yea but if I recall with that brass track you posted, all we were interested in was the solo violin sample


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Sep 16, 2017)

chapbot said:


> Yea but if I recall with that brass track you posted, all we were interested in was the solo violin sample



Ha ha that is true!


----------



## DooberKnob (Nov 10, 2018)

Does anyone know how this library compares to the Native Instruments/Soundiron Solo Brass library?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 12, 2018)

In my own experience I prefer Century Brass Solo over NI's solo brass any day. Century Brass Solo has far more realistic captured performances. The horns sound extremely present and clear in comparison. I honestly feel that all of the Century series are quite underrated and I am not sure why the entire Century series as a whole isn't more popular? 8Dio did it right : )


----------

